# Seoul, Korea



## Noroshi (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone in the greater Seoul area? If not, anyone interested in maybe getting a coffee and having a chat?


----------



## 239tofu (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this is 3 years late, but I'm in Seoul. Anyone else?

-Jax


----------



## Marto (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, are you still in Seoul? I am planning to go to Seoul this or next year and would like to know how you were able to find a job there with social anxiety. Or maybe you are students?


----------

